# My System is running too cool



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello, I finally got round to the hardware section of these forums :grin:...

This is my first build and truly my first time actually figuring out all the different parts in the computer and stuff.

My system is running too cool, perhaps i should fix that with one of these "overclocks".

System build is detailed left, and case is this one- Newegg.com - Rosewill GEAR X3 Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case,Support up to 15.36" Video Card,come with Three Fans-1x Front Blue LED 140mm Fan,1x Top 120mm Fan,1x Rear 120mm Fan,Option Fan-1x Top 120mm Fan,2x Side 120mm Fan

And the after-market CPU heatsink/fan is- Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+

Temps at BIOS:
-SYSTEM- 31*C
-CPU- 23*C

Easy Tune 6 (gigabytes app...)
-system- 32*C
-CPU- 17*C

Core temp is dead wrong at 4*C...

So basically, do i just up the multiplier and what about voltages, does the bios do that automatically or do i have to toy with them? How do you find the right Ram timings, as the ones that it is spec'd to run at made the motherboard flip out at post and reset it to defaults and 1600mz...

Also, Since i have the AMD A8-3870 and the HD6670 i should be able to crossfire them (dual graphics as amd calls it) however, when that is enabled, i CANNOT see anything until the windows logon screen. Me toying around with BCDedit trying to find out how to fix someones boot problems for someone here + no screen at boot to change options= asking for problems, do you know any way around this while still keeping dual graphics?

Sorry for the wall of text, but in terms of Hardware- I'm a noob!

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I expect your problem is not that the system is running 'too cool' (if there were such a thing) but that the temp sensors are off.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using the Bios to see your temps?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

The "too cool" part was sarcasm. I'm not saying I want some ridiculous overclock, but I would like to use some of the "hidden power" else the heatsink I bought would have been a waste of money.

The temps, as posted above:


> Temps Provided by the BIOS:
> -SYSTEM- 31*C
> -CPU- 23*C
> 
> ...


Also, under Prime 95 The maximum temperature for the CPU was 47*C (according to easy tune 6.)

The Basic specs are listed left, but here is the links to newegg. 

CASE- *Rosewill GEAR X3 Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case,Support up to 15.36" Video Card,come with Three Fans-1x Front Blue LED ...

* MOTHERBOARD- *GIGABYTE GA-A75-UD4H FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard*

Graphics Card-
*HIS H667FN1G Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card*

Power Supply
*CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power ...*

RAM-
*G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR*

Processor (amd apu, so CPU+GPU)
*AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD ...*

Hard Drive
*Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARX 1TB IntelliPower SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive*

Heatsink
*COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel ...*

Wireless Card
*Rosewill RNX-N300X PCI Wireless Adapter

*Thank you,

Mark


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

To overclock that CPU all you have to do is raise the CPU multiplier in the BIOS. Easy as one, two, three. Just don't go to high or else you will have to raise the vcore to have stability!


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

So, if it is currently at x30 (3.0 GHz) would x34 probably do, or to high? or is that a test and find out?

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The only absolute about OC'ing is it puts unneeded stress on components and voids warranties.
There are no set parameters for OC'ing and no two PC's, regardless of how identical the components are, will achieve the same speeds.
The only way to know when you've went to far is by bumping up in small increments and checking the temps in the Bios.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

34 will be no problem with that APU. They are unlocked and advertised by AMD to be overclocked so I wouldn't worry about your warranty.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Always bump in pairs or single multipliers. After three or four multiplier bumps you will probably have to start raising the vcore. With each step up, always perform a stress test and closely monitor temperatures.

Some additional software to help you overlock:
Intel Burn Test: Download IntelBurnTest 2.53 Free - Stress your computer to find out how stable it is - Softpedia
Hardware Monitor: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Prime95, that you already have, is an excellent tool for testing what you plan to make your 24/hr overclock. Leaving it on for 2+ hours is a favored way to test for genuine stability.

Without too much trouble, you can probably hit +1Ghz :grin: the 3870k is a great overclocker.

By the way, how does the crossfire graphics setup handle your games?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

So far havent had the time to try anything but minecraft, which as you can imagine doesn't exactly care whether or not there is a graphics card... However as I stated in my first post- if crossfire is enable i cant see anything until the login screen, not even POST, which i have no idea how that works out? Any ideas?

Ill get working on the multipliers when i get some time that is not midnight...

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

i MaRk i said:


> if crossfire is enable i cant see anything until the login screen, not even POST, which i have no idea how that works out? Any ideas?


have you flashed BIOS? sounds like the mobo just doesn't support crossfire too well

also, do you connect to the monitor with the onboard video-out or through the video card? I suspect you might have to switch ports to get display before Windows loads its drivers. In which case, you should be able to just use that port permanently.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Flashing the Bios should "ONLY" be done if the Bios update applies directly to the problem(s) you are experiencing.
A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

just read this and thought i would try intel system burner out my laptop started freezing and sounded like it was gonna explode


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

haha did it pass? I would generally avoid pushing laptop hardware to 100% for very long. Laptops can have cooling problems.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

I have already updated the BIOS for better RAM support. Also, my mobo has "DualBIOS" meaning that there is always a backup. Apparently there is a very strict and rigorous way to properly enable crossfire for the APU, I am not entirely sure i did it right, so I am just going to reinstall windows and follow AMD's instructions to the letter.

Regards,

Mark


----------

